# Michigan Hunting & Fishing Collectors Club Annual Spring Show on Sat 4/7/18



## jake48336 (Jan 9, 2015)

The Annual Michigan Hunting & Fishing Collectors Club Sporting Collectibles Show will be held on Saturday April 7, 2018 at the Eagles Hall in Jackson, MI – which is located at 301 Detroit Street, Jackson, MI, 49201. The show hours are 9:00 am - 3:00 pm. Admission is only $5 (under 16 admitted free) and parking is free.

There will be approximately 100 tables of Michigan sporting collectibles including: old hunting and fishing licenses, successful hunter patches, vintage decoys, vintage game calls, old fishing lures and tackle, traps, shell boxes and ammo crates, DNR items, advertising items, tip-up town items, Bear Archery items, hunting & fishing stamps, and much more. The general public is welcome to browse, shop, and bring any items you may want to sell or trade, but no guns please.

For more information and to see photos from previous shows please visit *www.mhfcc.net*.


----------

